# Impossible de changer les icônes applications



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir à vous ! Je rencontre la difficulté suivante : je connais la procédure pour changer l'icône d'une application système (iphoto, par exemple). Mais là, problème, même en suivant la méthode habituelle (la méthode préconisée maintes fois ici même), je n'y parviens pas. Comment dois-je m'y prendre ? Merci pour ce coup de main.


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2008)

Quelle icône de programme tu veux changer ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, j'aimerais changer iphoto et les applications système (dashboard, spaces et compagnie).


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2008)

- Tu ouvres ton icône avec Aperçu.

- Tu fais cmd+a, puis cmd+c (ce qui équivaut à ''tout sélectionner'' et ''copier'').

- Tu fais un clic droit sur l'icône d'iPhoto, puis ''lire les informations''.

- Ensuite tu cliques sur l'icône d'iPhoto, en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'information, ce qui a pour effet de la sélectionner (elle s'entoure en bleu).

- Tu fais cmd+v (coller)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Merci pour ces indications, mais je n'y arrive toujours pas. Faut-il que je sois en session Administrateur ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Re ! Rien à faire : impossible de changer ces icônes (et il est clair que j'utilise la bonne méthode, merci de le croire). Que dois-je faire ? Je suis en session "user", cela change-t-il quelque chose ? Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

En fait, si je déplace le fichier d'une application comme iphoto vers le bureau, alors là oui, je peux changer l'icône. Mais je me retrouve avec un double de mon application et si je jette ce double à la poubelle, l'application ne démarre plus depuis le dock.  
Ce sont les icônes des applications livrées avec le mac que je ne peux pas changer, pas celles des applications téléchargées (firefox, par exemple).


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2008)

Et avec CandyBar, ça donne quoi ?

Edit : merci DeepDark  j'étais complètement à coté sur ce coup là


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, je ne souhaite pas investir dans Candybar. Une autre idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

on peut changer sans problème les icônes des applications du système, sans les déplacer (ce qui est fortement déconseillé).

es-tu l'administrateur de ta machine ?

.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, non je suis en session utilisateur simple. En mode administrateur, la méthode fonctionne, évidemment... mais pas dans ma session. Ce n'est donc pas possible si on n'est pas en session administrateur ? Mais alors... comment faire ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

et bien, il suffit de demander à l'administrateur s'il veut bien te changer toutes les icônes des applications natives d'Apple dans ta session...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Re ! Comme je suis l'administrateur, je peux donc changer mes icônes depuis ma session administrateur. Sauf que je croyais pouvoir le faire depuis ma session utilisateur simple. (Simple d'esprit ? ) Merci pour le coup de main !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

dans ce cas, il faut cocher la case _Allow user to administer this computer_. 
(dans System Preferences > Accounts > sélectionner la session créé).

.


----------

